# Deck oven recommendations.



## WB616 (Jan 4, 2018)

Hey all, just stumbled onto this forum while researching equipment for a future Bakery/Cafe venture. I was wondering if anyone had any recommendations or advice as far as deck ovens are concerned (or any other advice you'd be willing to share). Preferred brand? Cyclothermic vs vapor-tube? New vs used? What to look out for in a used oven?

Thanks,
WB


----------



## chefpeon (Jun 14, 2006)

Pro tip: If you use the "search" function on this forum, and type "Deck ovens" or something similar you will find some archived information that may help you. This is a common query.


----------



## WB616 (Jan 4, 2018)

chefpeon said:


> Pro tip: If you use the "search" function on this forum, and type "Deck ovens" or something similar you will find some archived information that may help you. This is a common query.


I tried the search function but it seems most answers are concerning deck vs convection and gas vs electric, neither of which are much help to me.


----------

